# Topics > Smart things > Smart beacons, smart tags, smart labels >  TrackR WalletR, Adero Inc., Goleta, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Adero Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 10, 2012




> Wallet TrackR Demo Video, Never Lose your wallet Again

----------


## Airicist

TrackR - iOS - pair your first TrackR bravo

Published on Oct 14, 2016




> We'll show you how to pair your TrackR bravo and setup your account. The setup process also works for our other trackers as well!

----------

